
Ask HN: Who's hiring? (September 2010) - buro9
I'm really interested in London, UK but I'm sure one of these is overdue so feel free to let others know what else is out there.<p>A little format to the first couple of lines is always helpful.
&#60;Vague Job Title&#62; - &#60;City&#62;, &#60;Country&#62;<p>And then a little bit describing the role and your startup/company.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
tptacek
NYC (Chelsea) - Chicago - SFBay

Matasano.

Job title: Scary Story Told To Young Software Developers By Their Parents To
Get Them To Go To Bed On Time.

In one not-too-atypical week last year, our team attacked the messaging front
end of a financial exchange, used a GNU Radio to decode an RF protocol used by
a major utility (we later cheated and used JTAG to turn their own hardware
into a modem), reverse engineered and defeated a secure remote login protocol,
and game-overed a web app your mom has heard of.

What are we looking for? Here's my first interview question: what is your
research project going to be for us? One of our team members built a web
testing tool. A couple more got together and wrote a cross-platform debugger
in Ruby. One of our team members finds vulnerabilities in Google Chrome in his
spare time. A few of them are running a large scale software fuzzing farm to
bring mass production techniques to bugfinding. Does this stuff interest you?
We should talk.

Downsides: Not building things people want. In fact, building things people
fear and loathe. Also, not being able to wear silver, eat garlic, or enter
houses without express invitation.

Perks: Infinite free tech books, medical, 401k.

Testimonials:

 _If I were looking for a day job, I wouldn't be looking for a day job any
more: they're friendly, happy people who get social license to join the Dark
Side, do smart stuff all day, and then go home while it is still light out._
\- HN:patio11

 _Your Amazon policy is almost better than stock options and a 401k. I'd
probably never willingly leave a company with that policy._ \- HN:SkyMarshall

 _For god's sake someone please get me out of here._ \- HN:wglb

~~~
wglb
Well, I don't recall saying that, but i did tell "First Blood" that "I'm not
in here with you, you are in here with me".

But seriously, check us out. Do you enjoy drilling down to find out how things
really work? Are you a puzzle kind of person? Do you think you can crack the
pale apple? Perhaps you would like to work with "Cupcake", "One Ping Only", or
maybe "Quiet, Redhead, Deadly". Tell Tom I told you to give him a call.

Another perk is you get a laptop loaded with stuff that would be illegal in
some european countries. (Lots of it is open source, so relax).

And yes, First Blood totally got me with the swimming pool on the twelfth
floor.

------
mrduncan
As always - Please indicate whether telecommuting is an option or you require
employees be located in a specific city.

------
smanek
C/C++/Java/Erlang/Haskell/Python Devs - Chicago, USA

We're looking for smart people to help at an established high frequency
trading shop. We have a few positions open, from latency critical stuff that
must be done in C/C++/Haskell, to 'offline' data crunching which is more
Java/Python/Erlang/etc. Plus a bunch of other stuff in everything in between.

Frankly, our code is probably faster and deals with 'bigger' data than
anything else you've ever seen (and this was true for me, after having Top
Secret clearance working on satellite defence and having interned at several
'big data' places in college).

If you're bored of working on the same 'solved' problems in webapp development
as everyone else, you should check us out! We're organized into very small
teams, that each have quite a bit of autonomy. It's very entrepreneurial, and
you'll have a real dollars and cents impact on our bottom line very quickly.

We were Sequoia funded too, for whatever it's worth.

Shoot me an email/resume at {my_username}@allstontrading.com to learn more!

~~~
c00p3r
Are you sure that there is no misunderstanding - critical stuff in Haskell and
other stuff in Erlang? Not a reverse pair? ^_^

~~~
mrkurt
Latency is the keyword there: "Latency critical".

~~~
c00p3r
That is what Erlang was designed for. ^_^

 _Memory latency is a performance bottleneck for Haskell code because the
execution model uses a lot of memory indirections._

------
yummyfajitas
Meshcapital is hiring. We are in Jersey City, NJ, about 6 minutes from lower
manhattan via path train.

We are a 3 person hedge fund. We do high frequency trading, emphasizing market
making and short term speculation in the long tail of equities markets. We are
looking for good developers - no finance background is required.

Instructions on where to send your resume are contained in our application
(you'll need to decrypt them first).

<http://meshcapital.com/application.tar.gz>

~~~
berntb
I solved the problem, but before doing the _real_ work of updating my CV --
could you please write a little bit about the job, to avoid wasting time for
us both? :-)

(And I know, it is not really a waste to update your CV.)

Edit: For instance, are Europeans and other aliens a possibility?

Edit 2: Thanks. But I've probably forgotten too much math. :-( And you should
get enough people anyway, sounds like a cool place.

~~~
tocomment
So you didn't solve it?

~~~
berntb
I can email the code, if you insist. :-)

(I thought about what the job would mean and it's too long since I studied, I
just don't have the math self confidence to go halfway around the planet for a
job. To do the green card dance etc, I'd need to feel confident about job
fit.)

Edit: Too late, will sleep now. I'll try to remember and check this if you
answer, when I wake up.

~~~
tocomment
I understand. How long did it take you to solve it?

~~~
berntb
Less than 40 lines total for the subproblems, including white space. Less than
an hour (if you don't count checking email in the middle).

Would have been slightly faster if I had thought less and brute forced a bit
more. A crazy old friend used to say "Don't underestimate brute force and
ignorance"! :-)

~~~
dschobel
I had about the same LoC for my ruby solution. Time was way longer because I
had to read at least three wikipedia articles on various aspects of modulo
arithmetic after I was so ashamed of my brute force solutions.

Wonder if anyone tried frequency analysis since that should work well on an
affine transform...

~~~
ratsbane
I thought about that inverse modulo thing too, and then I remembered what
Falken said...

I hope yummyfajitas posts some of the answers.

------
phillytom
Product Engineers - Conshohocken - PA

Same as the last time around Monetate is hiring - Conshohocken (Philly
suburb). We have hired people who found us here - these threads are great.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We've got existing
high-volume customers. We're small, profitable, and we're growing fast.

We're hiring engineering talent - we work with Javascript, Python, Django,
Google Closure, MySQL, and all sorts of AWS in EC2.

We're looking for sharp engineers who are comfortable working across our stack
and really want to be in a startup:
[http://www.ventureloop.com/firstroundcap/jobdetail.php?jobid...](http://www.ventureloop.com/firstroundcap/jobdetail.php?jobid=38828)
\- we're only looking for local people for these roles at this point.

We're also hiring front-end engineers who want to help build and test
experiments and are experienced in working with production-quality cross-
browser HTML/CSS and Javascript without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale and we get instant feedback from our clients on
everything we put out.

Feel free to email me tjanofsky monetate com.

~~~
Vargas
Where is PA?

~~~
thwarted
Near NJ and DE.

~~~
blackguardx
and Ohio and West Virginia and New York...

------
harryh
Software Engineer @ Foursquare - New York, USA

We have a list of project ideas a mile long, and not enough engineers to get
them done. Join us and help out! There are all sorts of things you could help
us with. If you like working deep in the stack, you could help us scale our
architecture to deal with our rapidly growing (30% a month) user base. If
you're more passionate about things a bit closer to the surface, we're making
huge improvements to the usability, look and feel of the website. If you're a
little bit of both, help us bring our feature ideas (and your own!) off the
whiteboard and into reality. We push new versions of the website and API
multiple times a week, so it won't take long to get your work out in front of
our millions of users.

Our ideal candidate will be comfortable in a fluid start-up environment and
will bring an energetic, fun and creative approach to their work. You have
experience building real products in the real world from the ground up. Your
teammates see you as a programming rock star, and go to you with their
toughest problems. You're comfortable jumping in the deep end, learning new
skills on a bleeding edge platform (Scala, Lift, and MongoDB), and pushing out
tons of high quality work fast.

This job will be based in our brand-new headquarters in the East Village of
New York City. We offer a competitive compensation package including equity
options for all employees.

For more details see <http://foursquare.com/jobs/>

------
aschobel
Catch.com - JavaScript & Operations Lead - San Francisco

Looking for a JavaScript developer and an Operations lead to join our small
team in South Park

    
    
      * webapp is built using Google Closure
      * backend is MongoDB and pylons
      * we have Android and iPhone apps (over 4 million active installs)
    
    

You take a look at our goodies at <https://snaptic.com>

We are in the process of changing to Catch.com =)

Please email me at hn (at) catch.com

About Catch.com:

    
    
      * Catch.com makes it easy to capture what matters to you
      * Catch text, photo and have everything synced between your phone and the web
      * Organize your life with hashtags
    

Telecommuting is an option, but we would prefer local.
(<http://yfrog.com/n5rbuj> local is fun! :P)

------
bobbyi
Affine Systems is a venture-backed startup looking for a Python programmer in
San Francisco.

Our core technology is a suite of computer vision algorithms (e.g., face
recognition) for analyzing video that we have developed over the past few
years. We use our vision platform to ingest and scan videos from sites like
Youtube and Metacafe that are available for advertising and sell data about
the video contents to advertisers who use it to build and optimize their
online video campaigns.

We are working with the major ad agencies and with several top brands. The
reception to our service has been very enthusiastic because online video
advertising is exploding and yet there are few tools available for advertisers
to target their campaigns or even know what sorts of videos they are running
against. This is especially a pain point for major brands because they are
generally very sensitive about what sorts of content show up next to their ad.

We are looking for an engineer to take leadership on the (primarily Python)
platform built around our (primarily C++) vision code. The platform runs on
Debian Linux and other open source software and is responsible for:

* Ingesting videos and metadata from publishers

* Interfacing with the vision code to process the videos and receive the results

* Storing results in MySQL (or other data stores as appropriate)

* Distributing and coordinating the above on Amazon EC2

* Maintaining our API used by clients to query for video data

* Interacting with APIs of third-party partners as needed

This platform is the backbone of our company, so we are hoping to find someone
dedicated to building solid code who can make solid technical decisions.

If this sounds exciting to you, please email me at bobby@affinesystems.com

Thanks.

~~~
euroclydon
Do you use OpenCV?

~~~
bobbyi
Yes, we do (as well as other open source video/ image processing libraries
such as ffmpeg).

OpenCV is a large toolbox that contains solid implementations of many standard
image processing and vision techniques. We use several of those as building
blocks for our algorithms. It doesn't sense to reinvent the wheel for standard
operations such as converting between color spaces or histogram equalization.

------
rsanheim
Ruby/Clojure/Lisp/Javascript - dev and PM - Durham, NC, Washington DC, and
Columbus, OH areas

Relevance (<http://thinkrelevance.com>) is hiring. We are the guys behind
Clojure/Core (<http://clojure.com/>). We do a lot of Ruby with and without
Rails, we are doing at least two production Clojure apps right now (I'm having
a hard time keeping track), and we've also done Java, .NET, C, or Javascript
as the project dictates.

We have a fantastic culture, are small (~25 folks) but growing, and generally
kick ass.

Email me at rob AT thinkrelevance.com. Tell me your github username, your HN
username, and anything else I should know.

------
squirrel
Developer, London, UK

youDevise, a small financial-software firm in London, England committed to
learning and improvement as well as great web software, is hiring developers
and other smart folks of many kinds. See <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>
and <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

No remote working, but we do help you move to London (including immigration),
and we will be opening a US development office soon.

~~~
mseebach
Started here three weeks ago, great people, great place! Highly recommended.

------
jack7890
Web Engineer -- New York, NY

<http://seatgeek.com/main/lamp_developer/>

We're looking for a generalist web engineer who is super-hungry and sees
building web apps as more than just a job. We're a data-driven web app that's
trying to use analytics and exceptional UX to making buying event tickets a
wholly better experience. #Python #PHP #MySQL #MongoDB #Javascript

Competitive comp, outstanding benefits, and a team that has a lot of fun
together.

Only looking for folks in NYC. Drop us a line at jobs@seatgeek.com if you'd
like to chat.

------
gduffy
Dropcam, hiring SW engineers in Bay Area only (but we can help you relo). We
make a wi-fi video/audio monitor with a cloud DVR so you never miss a moment.
You can watch from the web, iPhone, iPad, Android, and soon on your TV.
Currently our customers watch their homes, kids, pets, parents, businesses,
vacation properties, and more.

Engineering is driven by a combination of features requested by our paying
user base (all from suburban middle America) and holy-crap-how-do-we-scale-to-
multi-Gbps-and-PB-of-storage.

We were recently covered on Good Morning America, we've also been reviewed on
CNet, Engadget, Mashable, Techcrunch, TWiT, Anandtech and more.

Salaries + equity, and backed by great Silicon Valley investors. Email me at
greg@dropcam.com if you'd kick ass at all of the following: camera firmware,
our custom DVR servers, website, and mobile apps.

------
sanj
Developers - Newton (~Boston), USA (no telecommute, sorry)

TripAdvisor is a super popular website in the Boston area -- we recently
became the most-visited travel site on the web with over a million unique
visitors per day.

While we have huge traffic, happy users and are crazy profitable, we're not
standing still: We just launched a cool Facebook Connect implementation lets
you see where you friends have been and ask them for advice. It takes
advantage on our existing Facebook app which has quietly collected of the
BILLION pins our community has collectively placed into online maps -- odds
are pretty good that we'll find you someone to ask.

Marketing ended up calling it "Trip Friends", and there's a lot of great press
about it:
[http://www.google.com/search?tbs=nws%3A1&q=%22trip+frien...](http://www.google.com/search?tbs=nws%3A1&q=%22trip+friends%22+TripAdvisor)

The bit that's interesting to me is the careful (at least retroactively
viewed) plan that led here.

We built this app on Facebook which allow people to put pins on their map. It
was done in the fury of initial Facebook apps which were land grabs -- no real
sense of what the data'd be used for, but with a sense that a footprint in
that space would be valuable. Also it turns out that a with a finely tuned UI,
people _love_ to put pins on maps! It taps into some baseline lower-reptilian
instinct, which explains our consistent 8 million monthly users.

Fast-forward about 3 years and we've got about a _billion_ pins worth of data.
Enough data that it's the single most painful table to deal with! And our CEO
comes up with what to do with them: use them to identify which of your friends
can help you plan your trip. As aside, TA is so profitable that we can worry
about making your experience better rather than using sleazy tactics to just
keep you on the site.

After about three months worth of work, our small team built a Facebook
Connect implementation that taps into the data we've got in pins and ties it
together into a clean UI that people love. It's simple, barely needs
explanation, and just plains works.

If you're the sort of person who might want to be part of this sort of thing
(large datasets, great UIs, big ideas, small teams), please drop me a line:
sanj@tripadvisor.com

~~~
fezzl
We're doing exactly what you're doing (check us out @ <http://zuupy.com>),
minus the "we have tons of data on which to leverage" part. Launch that
feature as a separate widget product, and we'll be direct competitors.

Great job on the feature, by the way. I've used it multiple times myself, so
far so good.

------
gy94
Data Analytics Engineer - San Francisco, USA

viagogo – the international ticket exchange– is looking for a Data Analytics
Engineer to work as part of a small local team to build a system that
interfaces with third-party sources, extracts data of interest, and persists
in a data-warehousing environment.

We're looking specifically for: -Experience with consuming external data
sources and performing ETL operations -Experience with SQL Server Integrations
Services (SSIS), Reporting Services (SSRS), and OLAP -Familiarity with data
warehousing fundamentals -2-4 years of building applications using Microsoft
.NET and C#

Why you should work with us: \- Opportunity to be a core member of a small (3
person) team, building a platform that processes millions of dollars of
transactions. \- We want and value smart guys who work hard and want to voice
their opinions on anything from tech to design choices. \- We're building with
the newest .NET technologies

A little bit about the company: fully funded ($70MM+) expansion/growth stage
startup, full medical, exciting industry (live entertainment + ecommerce!)

Check out the below and drop us a note if you're interested!
<http://www.viagogo.com/About.aspx?HelpID=1033177>

------
mjwalto2
Software Engineer @ Off & Away - Seattle, USA

Off & Away (<http://www.offandaway.com>) is a early stage start-up aiming to
change the way people shop for travel. Using an innovative bid-to-win auction
model, we’re able to give our customers access to the type of high-end travel
experience they could normally only dream of attaining.

Our downtown Seattle-based company was founded by former Amazon.com and travel
industry executives, and recently raised seed funding led by Madrona Venture
Group, the venture firm behind Amazon.com, Farecast.com (now Bing Travel) and
VacationSpot (now a part of Expedia). Since launching at TechCrunch Disrupt,
our customer base has been growing rapidly and we’re looking to keep up by
growing our small but talented team.

We are looking for a front-end developer with top-notch software design and
coding skills to work across all layers of our service, with an emphasis on UI
(HTML, JavaScript, jQuery) and application logic (Java, Servlets), yet also
capable of into diving back-end logic and the database (MySQL). Prior
experience in an early stage start-up a big plus.

Drop us a line at jobs [at] offandaway [dot] com.

------
spif
Ruby dev - Amsterdam, NL

Postgres dev - Amsterdam, NL

C# dev (Outlook plugins) - Amsterdam, NL

Company: <http://www.soocial.com>

Soocial is a new way to manage your address book(s). Our offices are in a nice
old 'grachtenpand' in the city center of Amsterdam, the Netherlands. We're a
small team of young (<30), crazy and fanatical engineers and designers
redefining the address book.

(Telecommuting is possible but we prefer having you on location)

~~~
sentinel
Same question from my side, where would I have to send my CV?

~~~
helium
I saw this on their blog: jobs@soocial.com

~~~
minus1
Typically jobs@ redirects to /dev/null.

------
bbajan
<Over 20 Positions> \- <Cambridge, Seattle, Korea, Beijing, London>

www.brightcove.com/careers

<Software Engineers> \- <USA>

This is a great opportunity to help shape the future of interactive media and
television. As an engineer building this exciting new media platform, you will
help invent and deliver video experiences that touch millions of people around
the world. You will join a talented team of software, Web and media veterans.
Visit www.brightcove.com/careers for more information.

We have offices in Cambridge and Seattle, talented developers who are not
local or unable to relocate to these offices may have the opportunity to work
remotely.

~~~
sosuke
Just fyi, I checked your link and while there are 22 positions there are no
openings in Seattle.

------
thedob
Product Genius - New York, USA

Back-end Developer - New York, USA

We're hiring at <http://JumpPost.com>. We currently have a product aimed at
helping to solve the NYC apartment search process by connecting apartment
hunters directly with vacating tenants, but we're also testing out some other
products to connect local supply with demand. We're built in Ruby, running on
Heroku, using AWS, working out of a cool meatpacking district loft, and are
looking for some smart people to join our three man operation. Must be in NYC,
but we can discuss relocation. Email jobs@jumppost.com to chat.

~~~
spencerfry
Checked out your product last night. Wishing for more inventory!

~~~
thedob
Yah, we're working on it. More inventory will definitely be key. We'll be
doing some marketing starting next week to get the word out about the $500
incentive we'll pay people for listing their apartments. In the meantime, if
you let me know what you're looking for I'd be happy to keep an eye out and
let you know first thing when something matching gets posted.

------
takrupp
Trading Operations: Perl - London, UK Working on a systematic trading desk
building analytics for quants. Must have strong Linux admin experience, great
perl programming, and some decent math background. Position is on a small
team, in a large firm.

trent.krupp@constitutionllp.com

------
ckimm
Software Engineer - San Francisco and Washington DC.

OPOWER is an energy-efficiency software company and we're looking for software
engineers of all shapes and sizes: <http://www.opower.com/Careers/>

We're primarily a Java shop, but we also use a healthy amount of Ruby and
Scala.

Feel free to contact me through the email address in my profile.

------
sazzal
Senior Full-stack Rails Developer - Hollywood, CA, USA

Music professionals are stuck with horribly archaic and kludgy ways of
managing their music and collaborating. We're trying to fix this at Gobbler -
building a downloadable, networked application that solves these problems for
people who create and work with music. Think Dropbox + Yousendit + Source
control - all tailored to work with multi-gigabyte music projects.

We're in closed Beta, but are getting ready for a public launch in the next 6
weeks. All of our work has been done on the downloadable application and the
backend, so the actual website is pretty ugly (did I mention we're also
looking for a Designer?). But we're using a lot of cool technologies, like
MongoDB, Node.js, Redis, etc. And you get to work with a small team of very
smart people. Plus, we're very well connected to the music industry - it's
pretty amusing getting feedback directly from some of the biggest names in
music.

~~~
sazzal
Forgot to mention - the jobs website is
<http://www.mediagobbler.com/about/jobs>

------
sunir
FreshBooks in Toronto, Ontario (no telecommute, sorry) is hiring a lot of
positions:

    
    
      * Developer Community Manager
      * Software Developer (We're PHP & Python mostly)
      * Web Interface Developer
      * User Experience Designer
      * QA Analyst
      * Marketing Managers
      * VP/Director, Inside Sales
      * Support Specialist
      * Blogger/Editor/Writer Extraordinaire
    

<http://careers.freshbooks.com>

------
far33d
San Francisco, Austin, Boston, Baltimore, USA

Zynga is definitely hiring in a lot of different roles. We're looking for
great Product people and engineers in all the different studios.

<http://jobvite.com/m?3yUDXfwM>

My email is in my contact info if you are looking for more information.

------
shafqat
Information Retrieval Engineer - New York

Were urgently looking for engineers who have some background in information
retrieval, lucene/solr etc. A senior role at venture backed startup opening up
a new office in NYC so you would be part of an early team. We already have a
product in the market and customers/revenue!

Lots of perks - good salary, equity, unlimited vacations etc.

More here: <http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>

~~~
eru
Just out of interest: How does unlimited vacation work? I guess you can buy
more days of holiday with your salary?

~~~
sethco
One or two jobs ago this sort of policy was explained to me as: "If you are
getting your work done we don't care how much time you take off. If you are
not getting your work done we also don't care how much time you take off"

------
agotterer
Shameless plug - <http://www.startupshiring.com/>

Hope to have a whole bunch of new features out in the next week or two that
will make the site even more useful!

~~~
buro9
Making it international might help.

I'm not sure if you have international positions, the zip code search means I
can't even be sure that just entering London would work (I get 404's when I
try with values that I think should work if it were international).

~~~
agotterer
Thanks for the feedback. Expanding international is definitely in the road
map. There are a few companies outside the US that are posted, but
unfortunately the location search wont find them.

------
rantfoil
Posterous is hiring Rails Engineers and Infrastructure Engineers - San
Francisco

We're a YC-funded startup that's working on posting the world's information.
We're just 7 engineers and looking to hire people who love the consumer web,
believe in simplicity, and want to work on a website that can be used by
billions of people.

On the infrastructure side, we're growing to one of the largest Rails sites in
the world. There's a ton we do every day to keep a complex environment humming
since Posterous does so much (media transcode of video, audio, photos,
autoposting to millions of sites, and more, geo, importing, embed expansion,
etc). Every day is a new challenge.

<http://posterous.com/jobs>

We're open to telecommute but haven't done it before.

------
mncaudill
Flickr is hiring!

Specifically, we are looking for an amazing front-end developer with great
mobile experience (iPhone, mobile browsers, etc.). We are located in the
Financial District in San Francisco, CA. The work is challenging, your
coworkers are sharp, and the atmosphere is tons of fun and you get to work on
a product that millions of people use daily.

My email address is nolan AT nolancaudill DOT com. I'd love to hear from you.

------
freeflygeek
LogicBlox, Atlanta, GA

\- Database Systems Hacker, C++,

\- Compiler Hacker, Java

\- Application developer, no specific language requirement, but logic
programming/Java/python helpful.

Are you bored with working on just another web app? Do you have the balls and
the skills to work for a company that is going to bring a paradigm shift to
the way software is built? LogicBlox is building a purely declarative
application development platform composed of a dialect of Datalog (DatalogLB),
and a scalable and performant database engine that evaluates DatalogLB
programs over large datasets.

Check available positions and contact info here:
<http://logicblox.com/career/index.html>

~~~
pacoserrano
I was hired one year ago and I have to say that it's a pleasure to work here.
The atmosphere is awesome and it's a continuous learning and rewarding
experience.

------
marilynng
Dev Ops Engineer for RockMelt..a hot start-up in Mountain View(the heart of
Silicon Valley) California. RockMelt is a one year old start up ,still in
stealth mode, with fewer than thirty people and plenty of funding, backed by
some of the best names in Silicon Valley. Our team is talented and driven and
full of fun. Our market is huge and proven. If we are successful, our product
will change the way people use the Internet every day. Every day is a pretty
exciting day at RockMelt. We’re an enthusiastic group and are most interested
in candidates who are passionate about technology and about building something
grand. We are looking for a Development Ops Engineer who will play a big part
in our development efforts. Initially, a big part of this position is to focus
on the merger of an open source code to our own RockMelt code.
Responsibilities: \- Handle daily merging between RockMelt development and our
upstream source. \- Develop and maintain continuous integration/build system.
\- Assist QA with developing automated testing. \- Toolsmithing to assist
developers. Preferred Experience: \- Linux/Unix configuration/administration.
\- Shell scripting. Python expertise highly desirable. \- Proficient with at
least one DVCS. Git expertise highly desirable. \- Familiarity with MSVS and
X-Code. \- Familiarity with C++ and Objective-C. We offer competitive salaries
along with generous equity and an employer paid health plan. email:
marilynn@rockmelt.com

------
iuguy
Network Forensic Analyst - Reading/Hertfordshire, UK

Reporting into the head of technical you will work initially in the Reading
office then deployed on projects involving network forensics (using
NetWitness, Wireshark etc.), reverse engineering and live host forensics.

<http://www.mandalorian.com/> we're a small independent information security
consultancy providing bleeding edge security testing and advanced incident
response services. We have a good atmosphere, flexible environment and are
based in central Reading.

------
msisk6
I'm at G5 Search Marketing in Bend, Oregon and we're hiring for a bunch of
positions: <http://www.g5searchmarketing.com/jobs/>

We just closed a $15 Million Investment from Volition Capital and really need
to staff up our engineering department. We're a rails shop so the usual skills
in Ruby, MySQL, nginx, agile, etc. are what we're looking for. These positions
are onsite, but Bend Oregon is a fantastic place to live.

A key hire we're especially looking for is a VP of Engineering.

~~~
cvg
I love Bend! Too bad you aren't a python shop. :)

------
sthomps
Startup Software Engineer - Vancouver, Canada (remote development is fine)

Sokanu

Sokanu is a social learning platform aimed at helping individuals find their
passion in life. The idea came about last year when I was finishing high
school and I noticed that the majority of my classmates had no particular idea
as to what they were going to do with the rest of their lives. Most people
ended up taking generic courses at the same universities. Around the world,
people struggle with the question, "what am I going to do with the rest of my
life?".

So we decided to start a company with the focus of solving that problem. Our
goal is to be the place on the Internet that people go to find the career that
matches their passion.

We are looking for a C# developer to help us finish our alpha product (70%
complete) and continue as the leading engineer to build the company into the
future. Full job description available here:
[http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/startup-c-software-
engineer-...](http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/job/startup-c-software-engineer-
vancouver-bc-canada-sokanu-a25bf10dfd/?d=1&source=site_home)

If you would like more info or would like to apply, please send an email to
jobs@sokanu.com Thanks so much!

------
spf13
OpenSky is hiring software engineers. Based in NYC, USA.

OpenSky is where passion, relationships and commerce meet. Building the next
ecommerce platform is a lot of work. Join us and help us build something
great. We have a number of different places where you can help. Whether you
are front-end,back-end or somewhere in between.

You should:

    
    
       * Use (and contribute to) 
            * MongoDB 
            * Symfony 2
            * Doctrine 2
            * PHP 5.3
            * PHPUnit 3.5
            * jQuery
            * node.js
            * Git (with gitflow) 
            * a touch of Java and Python. 
       * Be comfortable in a start-up and all that goes with it.
       * Care deeply about 
            * the code you write
            * the product you build 
            * the team you join and work with.
       * Have 5+ years experience building fast growing, high traffic websites 
       * ecommerce and social networking experience.
       * Strong PHP (HTML & JS) skills with proficiency in at least 2 other languages.
       * Contribute to Open Source (we do).
    

<http://www2.shopopensky.com/jobs/software-engineer>

------
natrius
Austin, TX

<http://www.texastribune.org>

Looking for an experienced web developer who loves news and is comfortable at
all levels of the web app stack. (Interns would be nice, too.) We use Django,
but Django experience isn't a requirement, just a plus. You'd be joining a
team that builds our main website and content management system, as well as
nifty web apps that make government data more accessible to the public. The
work is fulfilling for me, and hopefully it would be for you too.

Our team is tiny and the hacker/journalism field is still nascent, so the
things you do are likely to get recognized within the field, and hopefully by
the public as well. Since we're one of the bigger non-profit local/regional
news organizations out there, people like to write about us, so if you do good
work, it'll get noticed, which is nice.

If you're interested, fill out the survey: <http://trib.it/ttdevjob>

~~~
mccutchen
I just took the survey, I hope I got all the answers correct!

------
jason_tko
MakeLeaps is hiring - Tokyo, Japan

We're currently looking for a designer, and Python programmers. Starting off
with contract, moving to permanent positions.

Please apply to jobs at makeleaps.com. Telecommuting is fine.

------
kmg
Not to hijack this thread. But a contract/consulting gigs ask hn similar to
this would be great !

I am myself interested in Chicago area/telecommute and something
server/Linux/perl/ruby related.

~~~
tocomment
That is a great idea.

~~~
kmg
Yup, I just posted a Ask HN @ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1661905> .
Lets see how it goes ! Prolly the timing might be a bit off due to the labor
day weekend ?

------
Aegean
Linux Kernel Engineer, Telecommute/Flexible time/Anywhere in the world.

Experienced: Talented linux kernel engineer with experience on kernel
internals, C programming and open source tools.

Graduate: Good C programmer, smart, hard working, open to learning and
enthusiastic about kernel programming.

We virtualize Linux on our hypervisor for ARM architecture.

~~~
rpledge
I'm a little interested, do you have a URL with more info?

~~~
Aegean
Sure: <http://www.b-labs.com/cdocs/b_labs_job_position.txt>

This was for the experienced post, but for a hard working enthusiastic
individual we can consider lesser experience. Also here's the project site:
<http://www.l4dev.org/>

~~~
rpledge
Thanks, I meet most of the required skills on your list. Is the best way to
get in touch the email address in your HN profile?

~~~
Aegean
Yes, please get in contact by email. I would be interested to hear about what
you have done in the past and what interests you in this area.

------
jnoller
Nasuni - Natick, MA

We're building the next-generation cloud storage gateway (virtual NAS) and
have a rock solid, professional and experienced team, and an awesome product.
We're located in Natick MA (just outside boston). We are looking for local (or
desiring to become local) candidates, but all are free to apply.

<http://www.nasuni.com/sub/jobs/>

* Inside Sales Representative

* Sales Engineer

* Maketing Coordinator

* Channel Manager

* Writer (this one is special (near and dear to me)): Nasuni is looking for a strong writer with the ability to craft drama from technicality. As part of the marketing team, it will be the writer’s task to communicate Nasuni’s vision, as well as general industry knowledge, to our target market. Candidates should be self-motivated individuals, with a passion for Information Technology, who can tell compelling stories.

~~~
notmyname
I've met the Nasuni guys, and they have a product that I'm really excited
about. If they can get something that is for consumers (rather than
businesses), I will be a customer. They have exactly what I am looking for: a
local cache of cloud storage that can be accessed at local net speeds and has
the scale of the backing cloud storage.

------
jianshen
Javascript Engineer @ Meebo - Mountain View, CA / New Yawk, NY USA

We're looking for people who really enjoy coding Javascript as their core
language. Stuff we're working on right now:

* A completely vector driven UI layer (in SVG/VML/CSS3 where available)

* Improving the way our applications are delivered to the browser (app caching, css parser and inline image encoding, code optimization engines)

* Improving our JS network transport layer that talks to the server gateways. Almost everything we do is asynchronous since we do IM and notifications (comet/async)

* Fast session and UI state transitions across page loads

* On the server side, we do a lot with couchDB too.

<http://www.meebo.com/jobs/openings/> or ping me directly: jian AT meebo-inc
DOT com

We don't normally do remote/tele but we should still talk if you find this
stuff as interesting as we do. :)

------
bkwok
Chomp - SOMA, San Francisco - 6 engineers <http://www.chomp.com>

We're hiring for software engineers to build the app discovery engine that
helps people find apps they need and the apps they don't know they need _now_.

We're working on a variety of areas from search, ranking relevance, data
mining, crawling to applying topic modeling as a way to change the way people
search.

Check out the MobileBeat article here:
[http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/08/23/chomps-iphone-
app-b...](http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/08/23/chomps-iphone-app-brings-
mobile-search-into-modern-age/)

We're also looking for a Visual/Product Designer (to own design and branding
of Chomp across mobile and web platforms) and an iPhone Engineer!

------
ratsbane
Note to everyone who posted an open position here - we might all find it
interesting if, after a few days, you post a reply to your own thread
characterizing the responses you received: how many, how relevant, and what
caught your eye about the most interesting ones.

------
dstik
Demand Media - Santa Monica, CA and Austin, TX, USA

We're hiring for a number of our properties including: eHow, LIVESTRONG,
Cracked, Tyra, and Demand Studios.

Demand is a great place to work with a fun atmosphere and a lot to offer:
great benefits, high scale and high profile projects, fun diversions (on-site
game room, parties), flexible schedules, smart, fun people, stocked kitchens,
serious hardware, and awesome locations.

We're mainly looking for:

    
    
      * PHP Developers
      * C# Engineers
      * Python Engineers
      * UI Engineers (Front-end, JS/jQuery)
    

We have a lot going on and tons of projects coming up, check out:
<http://www.demandmedia.com/jobs/>

------
nc
Ruby/Scala/Objective-C devs - London, UK - funded early stage startup.

We're looking for smart people to work on customer loyalty 2.0. Drive foot
traffic & loyalty at physical retail stores using the power of smartphones &
location-aware applications.

We're well-funded & have an application on the AppStore already (see
moviesnowapp.com), a few others are on the way.

Within AppSpark, you'll be free to work on whatever you enjoy to help drive
this vision forward as we feel its important for you to own a project and feel
passionate about it.

If you enjoy working on hard technical problems and want to develop software
that has a measurable impact on user behaviour, shoot me a mail at
nc@appspark.us.

------
trefn
Operations Engineer - San Francisco, USA (no remote)

Mixpanel is looking for someone to help us automate and manage our
infrastructure. Primary skills are python and chef or puppet. This probably
won't take all of your time, so it's likely you'll also work on product stuff.

About Mixpanel: YCS09, we're an analytics company currently tracking ~1
billion requests per month for companies like Slide, Bebo, and Posterous.

Tech stack: python & django, js & jquery, mongodb, mysql, erlang

Full job post: <http://mixpanel.com/jobs> Contact: tim@mixpanel.com

------
meghan
10gen, the company that started the MongoDB project and provides commercial
support for Mongo, is hiring in both NYC and Bay Area offices.

<http://www.10gen.com/jobs>

------
asml
Software Engineer – Cupertino, CA

Apple.

Working on the iWork team. Our apps are the top grossing on the iPad app
store. The job is dealing with how documents are persisted to storage; lots of
interesting problems dealing with a scale that most other iPad apps aren't
anywhere close to yet. You'll also be working on iWork for the Mac. It's a
fun, distributed team and your work will be used by a huge audience.

Sorry, no telecommuting.

[http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?method=mExternal.showJob&...](http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?method=mExternal.showJob&RID=60862)

------
perplexes
Software Eng, UI Designer - Iowa City, IA, US (we're mostly remote AND on-
site, what!): Cramerdev, Inc. <http://cramerdev.com/employment>,
hr@cramerdev.com

Software Engineer, you'd be working in Rails mostly, but we also have PHP
properties. We prefer generalists, and aren't afraid of wacky ideas or
horribly new untested technology.

User Interface Designer, we want inspired and usable design period. You'd be
working with this cat: <http://iamdanielmarino.com/>

All you have to do is impress us. Here's some stuff we've been up to:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/diyseo> \- do it yourself seo with tons of
background workers, clean idiomatic js, and beautiful design. Rails.
<http://www.mriprotocols.org/> \- a github for MRI technicians and their crazy
$500k machines. Rails. <http://www.arearugs.com/> \- you know, where you get
you some area rugs :) PHP

At the "cram", whose shortened name I just made up, we enjoy balancing work
with life and making _both_ devs and clients happy. I mean, extraordinarily
happy. We hang out on Skype all day and do the work that is real, meaningful
work, and not just some job. Excellence is expected.

------
thinkcomp
Think - Palo Alto, CA (on-site preferred)

We make FaceCash (<http://www.facecash.com>) and we're always looking for good
LAMP developers and designers.

------
iuguy
New Business Executive - Reading/Anywhere UK

I thought I'd do this as a separate one to the other as it's a different skill
set and reporting line.

We're currently looking for a New Business Executive to generate new business
sales for our security testing and incident response services as well as to
start ramping up for a new managed service we're launching early next year.
The new service has some incredible USPs, the company's a nice place to work
with good people and uncapped commission. Contact details on my profile.

------
jbox
JavaScript Developer (Wearer of Many Hats) - Vancouver, Canada

<http://mobifymedia.com/jobs/>

Mobify is a mobile web company. We're changing the way people surf the mobile
web. We work with traditional publishers like Wired and SPIN Magazine as well
as top websites like BoingBoing and Smashing Magazine.

We're looking for more devs to help us take our client side interactions to
the next level. If it's your dream to optimize the performance of top mobile
websites drop us a line!

john at mobify dot me.

------
mscantland
Python Devs who want to build a healthcare product that is fixing a big part
of healthcare pain for patients and doctors. Looking for thoughtful pros, not
egos and code ninjas.

<http://www.covermymeds.com>.

Parent company: <http://www.innova-partners.com/main/developers>. We have
virtually no turnover and treat people with respect.

Contact mscantland at covermymeds dot com.

Columbus, Ohio, no telecommute

------
apgwoz
Meetup.com - New York, NY (NOHO) USA

Meetup is looking for a all kinds of engineers (QA, Frontend, Backend (for our
API and otherwise)) as well a Senior Systems Administrator. We're mostly java
with a bit of python (jython and cpython), as well as some ruby and perl. And,
although we operate very much like a startup, we enjoy lots of nice perks and
benefits.

Check out <http://www.meetup.com/jobs/> for more information and to apply.

~~~
rwhitman
Just interviewed there last week for a PM position.. put in a good word for a
fellow HNer!

------
jbrun
Montreal, Canada - Telecommute

Rails based webapp (<http://www.nimonikapp.ca>) undergoing massive changes and
integration with iPad/iPhone app in large market. Looking for partner/employee
with rails skills. Full job ad here:
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZgzPWgGhEebZGc3MnpmZzdfND...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AZgzPWgGhEebZGc3MnpmZzdfNDRoaHZxa21mNw&hl=en)

------
nicholasjbs
Developers of all types, multiple locations (with most in the SF and bay area)

The YCommonApp is a common application for applying to YC-funded startups.
There are over 30 companies hiring through it, and they're looking for
everything from Rails devs to systems-type C hackers to frontend people. You
can apply in about 10 minutes and see a list of the companies hiring here:
<http://ycommonapp.com>

~~~
BrandonM
Maybe I had a uniquely-bad experience, but I heard basically nothing after
submitting my YCommonApp nearly a month ago.

------
zaph0d
Software Artisan - Pune, India

We at Infinitely Beta (<http://infinitelybeta.com>) are the creators of Paisa
(<http://paisa.com>).

We are looking for a software generalist. The keywords are - #clojure #python
#aws #mongodb #linux #javascript #css #design #usability #ux

This is a full time position. Please email jobs at infinitelybeta.com and
mention HN on the email to get noticed.

------
sadiq
My friends at Mendeley in London are looking for a good sysadmin.

<http://careers.serverfault.com/Jobs/8284>

------
cristinacordova
Alphonso Labs (makers of Pulse News Reader for iPad/iPhone/Android devices) is
hiring. We're a small team, but we're profitable, quick and scrappy.

We're looking for:

iPhone and iPad developers to work out of our downtown Palo Alto, CA office
full-time

Interaction designers to work part-time or full-time - must be able to come
into the office sometimes to check in

If interested, check out our site - www.alphonsolabs.com and shoot an
email/resume over to cc@alphonsolabs.com

------
dgudkov
Looking for tech co-founder - Kyiv, Ukraine

Cloud-based web-charting with social functions. Contacts in the profile. Feel
free to contact any time.

 _UPD: Remote cooperation is OK._

------
cmos
Albany, NY Vicarious Visions (an Activision studio)

I work at a pretty amazing gaming studio and we're always looking for solid
c++ developers. I've heard so many horror stories about working in the gaming
industry and I can assure you at the studio I work at it is quite the
opposite. Great people, amazingly fun environment, and we get paid to make
video games!

email me if you are interested. jreine AT vvisions DOT com

------
cloudkick
Cloudkick - San Francisco (Mission District)(no telecommute, sorry)

Cloudkick, we're YC company building next generation of IT products to help
companies manage their infrastructure, in the cloud or data center.

\--Frontend Web Developer \--Deployment Developer \--Customer Happiness Tech
\--Developer Internship (paid) \--Ops Internship (paid) \--...+ more...

<http://cloudkick.jobscore.com/list>

Thanks!

------
guywithabike
Back-end Ruby devs, front-end devs, full-stack devs - San Francisco, CA, USA

Here's the standard boilerplate from our job postings:

 _CrowdFlower is changing the way work gets done. We build a quality control
system that distributes work to half a mlilion people around the world, and
analyzes the results to guarantee the highest possible accuracy. We have a
real business model, our revenues are growing, and we're venture-backed. We
also have a sweet office in the Mission at 16th and Valencia. It's taco
time—all the time._

 _We offer an array of excellent benefits: health insurance, new MacBook Pros,
30" monitors, free drinks and snacks, indoor bike parking, and flexible work
hours. Also, we boast the biggest collection of office plants this side of the
Mississippi._

But really, there's no more exciting place to work as a developer right now.

If you're interested in learning more about what it's like to work here, email
me at tyson@crowdflower.com I'll spill all our secrets!

Here's our job list: <http://crowdflower.jobscore.com/jobs/crowdflower/list>

------
josephruscio
Senior RoR/Sinatra Dev - San Francisco

<http://librato.com> is a small, venture-backed company delivering application
monitoring and workload management as a service. We've got a great team, high
profile initial customers, and a new office in San Francisco. Strongly prefer
local candidates. If your interested shoot me your resume to joe _@_
librato.com.

------
nolanbrown23
Millennial Media is hiring for positions in Baltimore and San Francisco.

Web Developer, Baltimore, <http://bit.ly/dgW121> Mobile Developer, San
Francisco, <http://bit.ly/dvs8a7>

No telecommuting, although both positions will work with other members of the
Labs team that are located in Baltimore and San Francisco.

------
Whitespace
Software Engineer - New York, USA

Patch.com is looking for both front- and back-end engineers. I'm one of the
back-end devs there, and my job is so awesome that I'm posting this of my own
volition.

We're a rails shop that's really proud of our engineering team. Some of the
things we built are:

* Sunspot - outoftime.github.com/sunspot - The most popular Ruby interface to Solr/Lucene for full-text search

* Template Streaming - github.com/oggy/template_streaming - Progressive Rendering for rails (which may become part of core eventually)

* HTML Namespacing - github.com/adamh/html_namespacing - This is some craziness the likes of which I can't explain in a text area

* Record Filter - aub.github.com/record_filter - It's like Arel++ for rails 2.3

Patch is a hyperlocal news site, but we're different because we have physical
editors that live in the same town, covering it daily. We recently had (2
weeks ago) a media blitz where we opened our 100th town. Since then we've hit
130, so we're growing _very_ quickly.

We're owned by Aol but we have our own place in SoHo, which means great lunch
options!

Telecommuting isn't an option, sorry.

Send me a message! tomc{at}patch

------
christkv
We are hiring a senior ruby developer at www.xing.com for our development team
in Barcelona, Spain. Fulltime only and preferably with a EU work permit
(although it might be possible for non-EU citizen to apply depending on the
complexity of getting a work permit for them)

We are a small team of 12 people total with HQ in Hamburg Germany. Very laid
back and easy going environment. Lot's of exiting stuff going on in the next
couple of years.

If you got a mixed background that's a plus to as we have a wide variety of
challenges and opportunities to make a mark for yourself. And we also provide
spanish classes :). You'll be working in one of our two product teams that
practice Scrumm primarily on our rails application and helping to drive the
product forward with the product manager.

I'm the team lead in Barcelona and have been with Xing for 12 months now. It's
a great company to work for and a great gang of developers, frontend developer
and qa people all working closely together.

Ping me if you are interested on

christian.kvalheim@xing.om

Sorry no telecommute

------
cal5k
Toronto, ON.

Myplanet (www.myplanetdigital.com)

Job title: Emperor. (we don't have job titles)

Who you are: Brilliant software developer with an iron grasp on PHP. A
tinkerer of the highest order. Bonus points for other
languages/frameworks/musical talents.

Why you'd want to work here: We're growing. Fast. 300% this year. We're no-
nonsense. We work on really cool projects. We're soon launching some amazing
products. The average age of our team is 24. We are obscenely ambitious. We
only hire smart people. Benefits are included. We'll soon be starting an
options program. And if you live in the US, we'll walk you through the process
of getting set up in Canada. If you get sick, there are no copays here. ;-)

What we do: We help organizations use the web to become customer-obsessed.
We're developing novel product out of our client work this year to launch next
year. We think they're going to be really, really big.

How to get in touch: Email me at dustin @ myplanetdigital.com

An even better way to get in touch: Tell me about/show me an awesome project
you've worked on for fun.

------
nethergoat
Java/Flash/Automation Engineers (and more) - Redwood City (SF Bay Area), CA,
USA

EA2D (<http://ea2d.com>)

We're a new division of EA focused on bringing big-name titles to the browser.
Think Halo on Facebook, but with EA titles. We work in small, cross-functional
teams, so each engineer has a huge impact on game and systems design. We're
autonomous of EA, so we can use the tools we want without all the red tape
(GitHub, AWS, choice of Mac/Linux/Windows, etc.), and the stack that fits our
model best (Flash+Java+Cassandra+EC2 on Facebook to start). And we're a new
division, so you can help define our studio culture and processes.

Of course, being part of a large company has its advantages: nice hardware,
excellent comp., onsite gym+soccer+basketball+volleyball, great food, free
games, and more.

For the full listing of jobs, see <http://www.ea2d.com/jobs/>

Bonus points for gamers. Double points for mad foosball skills.

Contact me directly: mikeb@ea2d.com

------
carterac
Zach Klein posted a list of Startup Jobs -- Mostly NYC and SF based

<http://jobs.zachklein.com/>

------
JustinSeriously
For Boston Perl people, both Liaison International (<http://www.liaison-
intl.com/careers/index.html>) and Shoebuy
(<http://www.shoebuy.com/contact/employment.jsp>) are hiring.

Both are offering Perl+SQL web development jobs.

------
philfreo
Quizlet.com (educational tools / study games) - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for:

\-- Both front-end and backend engineers. PHP, MySQL, Javascript/Ajax, UI
design/CSS, etc.

\-- A smart marketing person passionate about web + education

We're a small, fast moving team and have a lot of traction (over 1 million
registered users).

Email me at phil@quizlet.com if you're interested.

<http://quizlet.com/>

------
jkent
Flex/Flash/HTML/MySQL/PHP developer - London, UK .

Initially 3 month contract. Rolling or permanent possibility.

Famous media/publishing company - by the river. Doing some innovative stuff.
We've an excellent canteen, friendly people, really good bookshelf.
Competitive rates. Please feel free to email james . kent a-t pearson .com

Must work on-site in central London (no telecommute, sorry).

------
khangtoh
LeftRight, Pittsburgh PA

Mobile Social game maker, working on really interesting projects now.
Profitable! Yes!

We are experiencing rapid growth and so we are hiring for up our core team in
place.

Info on Startuply:
[http://www.startuply.com/Companies/LeftRight_Studios_1161.as...](http://www.startuply.com/Companies/LeftRight_Studios_1161.aspx)

Hiring for these positions: Ruby on Rails Backend Developer -
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_Backend_Develope...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Ruby_on_Rails_Backend_Developer_1332_3.aspx)

iPhone Software Engineer -
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/iPhone_Software_Engineer_1332_...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/iPhone_Software_Engineer_1332_2.aspx)

Rails Software Intern -
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Rails_Software_Intern_1332_1.a...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Rails_Software_Intern_1332_1.aspx)

------
shadchnev
Forward Internet group, London, UK (www.forward.co.uk)

We work on a number of exciting internet brands: Omio.com,
GetInvisibleHand.com, uSwitch.co.uk, JustCages.co.uk, Gloport.com and our
digital agency Forward3d.co.uk.

We're a fantastic company to work for: nice people, good salaries and the
perks like taking the entire company to Disneyland, Las Vegas etc on regular
basis. We grew from a 1 man band 6 years ago into a 130-strong, profitable
company today with no investment and we're still growing.

We're looking for very smart, entrepreneurial people who take initiative,
embrace risks and deliver good results. Most of the brands we're working on
were born inside the company.

It's really a great place to be, so if this
(<http://www.forward.co.uk/careers>) sounds good to you, let me know:
evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk

------
pink
Pink OTC Markets, a small information technology company located in SoHo is
hiring. We operates an electronic quotation and trading system in the over-
the-counter (OTC) securities market and are the third-largest U.S. trading
venue after the NYSE and NASDAQ for equity shares.

We are looking for a mid-to-senior level Java developer to work on our back-
end transactional systems, which we are in the midst of re-architecting to
achieve lower messaging latencies and higher availability. You will get a
great deal of autonomy as well as responsibility. The position requires strong
technical skills, superior knowledge of Java and related technologies, and
excellent systems architecture skills. Experience with architecting trading
solutions and designing trading systems components is a huge plus.

Please send your resume to jobs@pinkotc.com.

------
neilk
Wikimedia Foundation, Senior Research Analysts, San Francisco

The organization behind Wikipedia is hiring a _lot_ of people this year and
the next. Here's the latest job posting:

We're looking for analysts in two different areas, Strategy and Global
Development. Both of these positions start with quantitative analysis, but one
is more focused on the websites and the other on fostering the global
community. This is not just boring log analysis; we need people who are very
independent and creative.

[http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings/Senior_Rese...](http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings/Senior_Research_Analyst_-
_Strategy)

[http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings/Senior_Rese...](http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Job_openings/Senior_Research_Analyst_-
_Global_Development)

------
bluelu
Java - Engineer, Luxembourg, Europe.

We are searching at least 3 more developers in the fields of search &
automatic content/site extraction, crawling, duplicate content, news/spam
detection.

We do content fetching and aggregation (news,message boards, blogs, ...) for
market research institutes, media analytics companies, etc...

We are still relative small (mostly Harvard, ETH Zurich, and TU Munich
graduates), so you are still able to actively shape our company.

If you are from abroad, and want to experience a different culture for a few
months/years (some even stayed here their entire life ;)) in a small
french/german/english speaking country, why not join?

We can also offer internships for a few months (probably 6).

<http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/jobs>

Just drop me (thibaut) a mail (or call) if you are interested or need more
information!

------
stringbot
Web Application Engineers, IxD, Support, QA - Chicago/San Francisco, USA

Centro is writing web apps in Ruby and Javascript with the intent of
overthrowing the tyranny of Excel and Fax machines in digital media planning.

We are looking for developers, support staff, QA and interaction designers to
join our team in Chicago. We will consider highly qualified remote candidates
as well.

We're also working on starting a team at our sales office in San Francisco. If
you're a Ruby expert with experience putting together teams in SF, please hit
us up.

Buzzword bingo and further information is on our GitHub job post at
[http://jobs.github.com/positions/4463ed90-a175-11df-9567-22d...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/4463ed90-a175-11df-9567-22d639a766d0)
or hit me up at josh.davison @ [name of our company, above] .net if you have
questions.

------
chuhnk
Anyone in london looking for sys admins with ruby experience?

~~~
spif
Amsterdam, NL also possible? If so ping me on twitter
(<http://twitter.com/spif>).

------
healsdata
Entry-Level Developer - King of Prussia (~Philadelphia) - No Telecommuting.

ReminderMedia is a small company (~50 employees) that produces American
Lifestyle magazine -- a marketing tool aimed at helping our customers build
and maintain relationships with their clients.

We're currently in the process of moving our account interface to Zend
Framework and will begin doing the same with our CRM in the near future. New
feature development typically comes in the form of automating processes for
the other departments.

Check out our latest job posting ([http://www.remindermedia.com/careers/jr-
software-developer-p...](http://www.remindermedia.com/careers/jr-software-
developer-php-applications-king-of-prussia-pa-2320.html)) or email me directly
at jcampbell [at] remindermedia.com

~~~
patrickgzill
Are you really finding it that hard to fill the position, or do you need more
than one? Looking over your posts you mentioned looking for an entry-level dev
about 300 days ago...

Curious whether this is an indication of scarcity of developers in the greater
Philly area or not.

~~~
healsdata
We've hired two in about the last 300 days and continue to look for more. Your
question does make it clear that the copy in the job posting is weird. I'll
get it updated with something that doesn't make it seem like we've had no luck
for over a year.

In terms of the scarcity, to me it seems like there is but I've only done
hiring in this area so I don't have anything to compare it to.

------
bendtheblock
London-based agency We Make Websites are looking for Drupal freelancers based
anywhere, more detail: [http://www.drupal.org.uk/wanted/we-make-websites-are-
searchi...](http://www.drupal.org.uk/wanted/we-make-websites-are-searching-
themers-and-developers)

------
thinkbohemian
Austin Tx,

Gowalla (<http://gowalla.com>)

Job Listings: <http://gowalla.com/jobs>

Looking for: Android Developer, Ruby Developer, Digital Illustrator +
Iconographer, and a University Coordinator

I just started as a ruby dev, and this is by far the best place i've ever
worked (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1652960> ). If you don't know
Gowalla is a location based social network, whose main purpose is to get
people to explore and discover new things around them. We're expanding our
offices in downtown Austin, which is a truly amazing city.

If you're interested you can email jobs@gowalla.com or you can send me a
message through my HN contact info.

Good thread, Cheers!

------
diagua
OpenBet.com - London, UK. <http://www.openbet.com/careers/overview>

C/Java/TCL/HTML/JS/Informix/Erlang/Unity/Flash

We have a variety of technical positions available including Architecture,
Development and Development Support roles. OpenBet is a supplier of sports
betting and casino software. There is no remote working for new recruits
however along with the London office there are small, start up satellite
offices in Canada, Australia and China.

OpenBet has a flat structure with projects driven by a mixture of Customer and
R&D. The emphasis is on problem solving as opposed to use of specific
technologies. Critical areas of focus are high transaction and real-time
transaction throughput with zero downtime.

------
cardmagic
Business co-founder - Portland, OR

Technical co-founder - Portland, OR

Awesome developer - Portland, OR

I am starting PHP Fog, which is a service like Heroku for PHP. We deploy and
scale your PHP applications seamlessly in the cloud for you. You focus on
development, we focus on deployment.

Ping me a lucas@phpfog.com for more information.

~~~
dotBen
Why do you need a business co-founder _and_ a technical co-founder? I guess
I'm just wondering what your role in the company is?

~~~
cardmagic
I am looking for one or the other, I am doing both right now and am looking
for someone who can offset one of them very well.

~~~
dotBen
You should work out whether you are a better engineer or business person and
search based on what's not covered.

EG: It would suck if you are a great engineer, and ended up with an ok
engineer co-founder doing the engineering whilst leaving you with the business
stuff (which might not be your forte). You could have had a better engineer
(you) and a better business person (someone who is just business).

At a higher level, I wouldn't even look for a business orientated co-founder.
Just get another developer, or if it's appropriate, someone who is more design
and product focused. The business can take care of itself through advisors and
just picking stuff up yourself.

Good luck!

------
boris
Hard-Core C++/Systems Programming - Cape Town, South Africa

Good sense of design, Modern C++, compilers, source-to-source translation,
object persistence, multi-threading, etc:

<http://www.codesynthesis.com/company/jobs.xhtml>

~~~
sgt
Hmm. Sou baie interessant gewees het. Pity I'm too preoccupied with existing
projects.. Maybe another year, and I'll look you guys up again.

------
podman
Senior Software Engineer, NYC

PhotoShelter.com

PhotoShelter is the leader in websites and tools for serious photographers.
Over 60,000 photographers worldwide use our system - including some of the top
photographers in the world. We're fast-growing, venture-backed, profitable and
offer a laid-back environment in our beautiful Union Square loft office space.
We offer competitive salaries, stock options, and great benefits. We are an
equal opportunity employer, but seriously, read the job description before you
blindly send us your resume. This is a SENIOR engineering position.

More info: <http://www.photoshelter.com/about/index/jobs/engineer>

------
sachinag
Senior Full Stack Rails Engineer - Cambridge, MA USA

Full Stack Rails Engineer - Cambridge, MA USA

<http://www.blueleaf.com/about/careers-opportunities/>

Blueleaf is an angel-funded (Alexis Ohanian - kn0thing - is our most prominent
investor amongst this community) startup working on next-generation personal
financial planning solutions. We're a world-class team of six people: three
engineers, one designer, one CEO, and one marketer (me). People in the Boston
area or who can move themselves to the Boston area strongly preferred
(sorry!). Instead of copy/pasting, I'll assume you can click the link above
since HNers can actually read.

~~~
lsb
That looks interesting; how are you going to beat Mint?

------
jonursenbach
Core Engineer - San Francisco, CA

We're working on building a ton of cool shit right now at <http://gdgt.com>
and need one, or two, addition engineers to help us power through.

* Feel right at home building core features in OO PHP5.

* Write code so clean, fast, and elegant, you might just hang it on your mantle.

* Have solid MySQL and relational db skills.

* Know your JS, jQuery, memcached, APC, and JSON.

* Love finding solutions to complex problems and putting them to work in a way that scales.

* Are disciplined and efficient in your approach to architecture and stability.

* Have absolutely no love of IE6.

Send your resume into jobs@gdgt.com or apply here
<http://gdgt.com/contact/#jobs?ref=HN>

------
garysieling
Java/C#/JS developers at Wingspan Technology at Blue Bell, PA

We're a small company in the Philly suburbs that with several products
integrating Documentum and Sharepoint. We're growing and looking for new
engineers. We do most of our work in Java (cross-compile to .NET) - lots of
javascript too. You don't need to know Documentum or Sharepoint to apply, just
general programming skills.

If you're interested, please email rvolpe@wingspan.com.

<http://www.wingspan.com>
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/8344?campaign=List>

------
benhalllondon
Developers - London

A friend is looking for a couple of people to establish/extend:

Location based mobile applications: Web site front end, both for users and
companies Application back end; using geo-location.

Chuck me a message if you want the full PDF.

edit:email address now in my profile

------
davidu

      System Administrator - OpenDNS - San Francisco, CA
      Network Administrator - OpenDNS - San Francisco, CA
    

11+ datacenters, lots of servers, lots of bandwidth, lots of users. Great
company. Great opportunity.

------
mikeytown2
Datasphere - Drupal UI Developer: <http://datasphere.com/content/drupal-ui-
developer>

Must be located in the Seattle area, or willing to move.

We are looking for people who know Drupal. The dev team is a small and
passionate group. Drupal is only part of what we do; we have a lot of talent.
Scrum based development. We are backed by Ignition Partners and rapidly
expanding.
[http://www.ignitionpartners.com/portfolio/business_it/?#entr...](http://www.ignitionpartners.com/portfolio/business_it/?#entry255)

~~~
mikeytown2
Looks like we just re-did our job postings. <http://datasphere.com/careers> is
where to find all the positions

------
smithian
Javascript/CSS/HTML5 Senior front-end engineer - Secaucus, NJ, USA (NYC area)

<http://www.prg.com> (PRG) is the world’s leading supplier of entertainment
and event technology, including state-of-the-art audio, video, lighting,
rigging, scenery and automation solutions.

We are looking for a front-end lead with strong mobile uix experience to join
our team developing our product that we hope will change the way large
conferences are planned, managed, and run. if you're interested send me an
e-mail at ismith _ @ _ prg dot com

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring in West Los Angeles, though I think we could make things
work with someone in the SF bay area if the fit is great.

Our goal is to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. We have an awesome team, and an incredible CEO (he was the co-founder of
Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became AdSense)

We're looking for awesome Java generalists. Bonus points for MapReduce, NoSQL
or machine learning expertise.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs>

You can also email me personally at leo -at- factual.com

------
takrupp
Got another one here: Hadoop/Java Developer - San Francisco, USA (Contract to
perm, no telecommute, but work out a 4 day onsite work situation)

Top Silicon Valley tech firm (think old world internet, but still a relevant
business model) is looking to completely revamp their back-end search and
storage infrastructure with a massive Hadoop cluster (will rival Yahoo's and
Facebook's when completed). They are hiring a team of core Java developers
with experience building out Hadoop clusters.

Drop me a line: trent.krupp@constitutionllp.com

------
enoren
Java Developers, Web Devs using Ext/Java and also looking for a Java/Web app
Performance Tester - Austin, TX(no telecommute, sorry)

Trying to ramp up quickly(next couple weeks) on a Java Workflow based web
application. Generally looking for contract work, however permanent is also a
possibility depending on the skill set.

Contact me directly @ enoren@gmail.com for more info

Other dev positions are available as well(Java, Mobile, J2EE, JQuery, etc) on
other projects so if you are in Austin feel free to contact me and maybe we
can find a match elsewhere.

------
samt
We're hiring developers, ops and QA at the Rubicon Project - Los Angeles or
Seattle, USA

<http://www.rubiconproject.com/about/hiring/>

------
johnndege
Engineer - London - Facebook

[http://www.facebook.com/careers/department.php?dept=london&#...</a><p>Come
join us!

------
kingnothing
Rails Engineers - Atlanta, GA, USA

Vitrue

We aren't a startup, more of a small business now with about 50 employees, but
we are a profitable Rails shop looking to add a few good developers to the
team. We're in the social media space, currently targeting enterprise
customers, doing the majority of our work on Facebook's platform.

Stuff we like: Apple, Ruby, Rails, MySQL, no SQL, the cloud.

We offer a competitive salary and ownership options.

Perks: Tech books, excellent insurance, paid parking, ping pong, and a MAME
cabinet in the office.

Interested? Check us out at www.vitrue.com/jobs

------
speek
scala/ruby/obj-c/javascript dev - Boston, MA, USA (telecommute)

We're building Jarvis from Iron Man -- but our first iteration is more mobile
and alarm clock focused (<http://getzazu.com>). We've been featured in the New
York Times, presented at TechCrunch Disrupt, and are currently finalists in
the PepsiCo 10 Challenge.

If those languages don't fit you, we'd still be interested in talking.

Shoot me an email at marc@getzazu.com

------
EAMiller
Junior Python/Django/Postgres developers - Oakland, CA

We specialize in energy efficiency program and project design, implementation,
and marketing, as well as solar and other renewable energy system feasibility
studies, project development and financing and water conservation programs. We
(obviously) build web apps to support these programs.

more: <http://energy-solution.com/jobs.html>

------
qhoxie
Software Engineer - SF

Scribd is hiring for a few different positions.

We work in ruby, but there is plenty of java, python, and other variety mixed
in when it makes sense.

The engineering team is comprised of many of HN readers who genuinely enjoy
what they do and are driven to solve challenging problems. If you are
interested, you can check out our jobs page or email me directly with any
questions.

<http://www.scribd.com/jobs>

------
dmor
Twilio is hiring for several engineering roles

    
    
      * Senior Engineer - core technologies
      * Lead Engineer - web dev team
      * DevOps Engineer
      * Front End / Web Engineer (entry level is cool, too)
    

None of these are telecommute at the moment (sorry). We're based in San
Francisco, CA and build APIs for cloud communications. More at
<http://www.twilio.com>

------
pclark
Quora is hiring, I'm not involved with them, but pretty baller product -
<http://www.quora.com/jobs>

------
bhickey
This is a rather timely inquiry, I'll jump on the band wagon: I'm moving to
London next week.

I'm a computational biologist / computer scientist with a background in
algorithmic design and programming languages. Currently I'm employed as a
research scientist at Brigham & Women's Hospital. I love finding robust and
efficient solutions to hard problems.

<http://bhickey.net/resume.txt>

------
lefstathiou
Barclays Capital IBD. Esoteric ABS. Need to be highly intelligent, technical,
quantitative, passionate and passionate about something worth while.

------
wdr1
Software Engineers @ Google - Santa Monica, CA, USA

[http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/santa-
monica/...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/santa-
monica/swe/software-engineer-santa-monica/index.html)

A bit ago, we made a video about what it's like here too:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPswhOg5-UY>

------
nwilkens
Linux Administrator - Monroe MI, USA

MNX Solutions is a managed service and consulting company. We manage Linux
(and other Unix) systems, providing consulting, 24x7 monitoring and support.
We are looking for an experienced Linux administrator to join our team.

For more detail visit <http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs>

Telecommuting is not an option for this position.

------
pcampbell
Career Element Job Fairs in September and October (SF, NY, Seattle, Berkeley,
Santa Clara):

Register yourself or your company at: www.careerelement.com/jobfair

Also, we are launching on September 30th at our Santa Clara job fair! And, we
are looking for more talented software engineers! We are an angel funded
startup with a bunch of talented engineers from Stanford, MIT, Google, Yahoo,
Oracle, and more!

------
ible
Java developers, business analysts - Vancouver, Canada

Elastic Path Software - A bootstrapped Vancouver company which makes eCommerce
software for BIG companies. We're growing like mad and need smart, experienced
Java devs.

We don't do telecommuting, but come check us out anyway, Vancouver is hard to
beat as a place to live.

<http://www.elasticpath.com/careers>

------
allanca
Web Engineer - Salt Lake City, UT

Piick is a new Social Recommendation startup. We're looking for a fourth
member of our team. The site is written in Python and jQuery. Telecommuting is
an option for the right hire. Our team previously grew a family-based social
network startup to over 80 million users.

Send a resume, link to your github account or tech blog to me at allanca gmail
com.

------
bobfromhuddle
c# Web developer - London, UK

Senior JQuery, CSS, HTML developer - London, UK

Huddle are hiring in London - we're a .Net shop with rapidly growing user
base, and we're currently expanding our dev team to work on our online
collaboration system.

We're funded by Matrix, are the leading small company in our space, and are
shooting for world domination.

www.huddle.net - mail jobs at huddle.net and tell them Bob sent you ;)

------
known
[http://www.careerbuilder.com/Jobseeker/Jobs/JobResults.aspx?...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/Jobseeker/Jobs/JobResults.aspx?IPath=QH&ch=&rs=&_ctl0%3A_ctl2%3AucQuickBar%3As_rawwords=&_ctl0%3A_ctl2%3AucQuickBar%3As_freeloc=London&_ctl0%3A_ctl2%3AucQuickBar%3As_jobtypes=ALL&qsbButton=Find+Jobs)

------
immad
Heyzap is hiring engineers!

<http://www.heyzap.com/jobs/engineer>

jobs@heyzap.com

Heyzap: We work in the sweet (and challenging) spot where the social web meets
online gaming. Everything we build has to work at scale and ship fast as we
work in one of the hottest and fastest growing markets on the web.

------
levonjlloyd
Software Engineer - Long Island, NY

General Sentiment (<http://www.generalsentiment.com>)

Looking for a software engineer with a broad base of talents/interests to help
improve our back-end systems. We currently use Hadoop, Cassandra, Amazon EC2

Send email to levon@generalsentiment.com if interested.

------
Wump
SF Bay Area

iTeleport.

Join us in building the simplest, fastest, most reliable system for remotely
accessing and sharing your desktop apps. From anywhere, with anyone.

We have hundreds of thousands of paying customers and we need your help to
take that to millions.

<http://www.iteleportmobile.com/about-us>

------
newy
Opzi - Engineer - Palo Alto, CA <https://www.opzi.com/jobs>

------
aurumaeus
iOS[objc]/Android[java/scala]/Python Programmers - New York, USA

GameChanger (<http://gamechanger.io>) builds mobile apps for scorekeeping at
youth & amateur live sports events, aggregates that data and turns it into a
stream of hyper-local media. We're under 2 years old, have a growing base of
thousands of teams, great bizdev deals coming together, and have gotten some
crazy press so far (<http://gamechanger.io/press>).

We've won awards for our apps, and are building out a real-time delivery
platform and attacking a huge market. We're MongoDB + Tornado + Django + raw
Python & 0MQ/ZMQ on the back end, Obj-C and Java on the mobile side.

Send github link / code sample & resume to jobs@gamechanger.io. Oh, and at
least like sports a little.

------
charlesdm
Anyone looking for someone that can do iPhone/iPad/Android application & game
development freelance work?

------
cadr
Rails Developers - San Francisco

Blurb!

We are a print-on-demand publisher with an emphasis on high-quality products
and great user experiences.

We've just been named #47 on this years Inc 500 list of fastest growing
companies. We have a great group of folks - talk to us!

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
msort
Google is hiring software engineers in engineering offices around the world:
Mountain View, Seattle, New York City, Beijing, Shanghai, Taipei, Tokyo,
Waterloo, Zurich...

See: <http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/swe/index.html>

------
jmsprk
Fitbit in SF, CA (no telecommute).

We make web-enabled personal health devices. On the services side, we impl
systems that crunch a lot of user health data to make sense of it.

-SW engineers (Java) -Web engineers (Javascript, HTML, CSS) -Firmware engineers (C, Assembly for MSP430 and ARM) -Electrical engineers

------
derwiki
Engineer / Engineering Manager / Product Manager - San Francisco

yelp.com/careers -- Hiring across the engineering team.

------
dave_h
Senior .Net Developer - St. Louis, MO USA

We've created a CRM solution sold to the Mortgage Industry. We're 5 years old
with clients all over the US. We are a Microsoft shop using ASP .Net and SQL
Server 2005.

We would require the employee to be located near St. Louis with occasional
telecommuting possible.

------
retroryan
Flex and / or Java Programmers - Any where in the USA - Telecommuting is
required

I run a small independent consulting group and have multiple contracts I am
looking to fill. The positions are with both small start-ups and large fortune
500.

Please email me for more details - hackernews at anvilflex.com

------
nburger
Python/Java/Flash - Atlanta, GA Turner Broadcasting System

We're looking for both entry-level and experienced developers to help in
building out existing video frameworks (playback, transcoding, streaming,
etc.) that support several large Internet properties. Contact info is in
about.

------
Hovertruck
[Junior]/Front-End Developers - Washington, DC, USA

We're hiring front-end developers at Webs!

We want people that match our passion for doing things the right way.
Primarily an HTML/CSS/JS position, knowledge of Java/JSP and Rails are a plus.

Send me an email: daniel AT webs DOT com

------
tierack
Ruby dev - New York, NY

Hyperlocal news. Check out the description here:
<http://outside.in/jobs/ruby_software_engineer>

Email me if you'd like to chat about it (or apply): chris@outside.in

------
bkrausz
Engineer and/or UX - Mountain View, CA

We're GazeHawk, we're solving difficult challenges with data visualization and
eye tracking, looking for a web developer (our first hire).

<http://gazehawk.com/jobs/>

------
SteveMorin
FitPlan - (Downtown San Francisco) startup is looking for Ruby on Rails
Engineers, very early stage, good team and product.

Editlift.com - (SF and Remote) is also looking for Ruby on Rails engineers,
part time.

Email me steve.morin@gmail.com for more info

------
yish
Groupon is hiring for multiple engineering positions in Palo Alto and Chicago.
Take a look at our job board or contact me directly at my username at
groupon.com if you are interested in doing anything tech related.

------
thejake
C#/.NET Engineers - Milwaukee, USA

My company is in the Milwaukee area and we have a significant need for strong
C# .NET engineers. Telecommuting is not currently an option, but we offer some
relo assistance on a case by case basis.

~~~
aaronmorey
What company are you with? I live in Milwaukee and I'm not actively looking
for a job right now, but I like to keep an eye on what kind of work is around.

------
johnbaku
Rails Guy (or Gal) with a Design Eye - Anywhere - FetLife.com

[http://jobs.github.com/positions/7da6834c-b7a5-11df-80c9-c21...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/7da6834c-b7a5-11df-80c9-c212c7e4f17e)

~~~
johnbaku
Here is the dillio for those who don't want to click on the link. :)

\------

About FetLife In a very short time, FetLife has become the world’s most
popular social network for kinky people. With over 540,000 members and over
150 million monthly pageviews, we’re only getting bigger, and fast.

FetLife is run by a bunch of geeks who just want to make a difference in this
world by writing sexy code and designing intuitive interfaces. We thrive on
making stuff that people love using. And we’re looking for people just like us
to join our family.

If you want to work on a site that hundreds of thousands of people use
religiously, and work with peers who take enormous pride in their work, there
is probably no better family to join.

And it’s true, anyone can talk to the talk. But, we walk the walk. We
contribute to open source. We speak at conferences. That’s just how we roll.

* <http://fetlife.com/fetlife/open_source_projects> * <http://fetlife.com/fetlife/presentations>

The 411 We are looking for someone to sit between, and complement, both James
Golick (@jamesgolick) and I (@johnbaku) on the team. Someone whose sole focus
would be to constantly improve FetLife. Own the vision with us and help us
take features and improvements from paper all the way to implementation. Then
once deployed, iterate over them because nothing is good enough for you.

Mad skillz needed You need to possess the following mad skills to join the
FetLife family as an Rails Guy (or Gal) with a Design Eye:

* Ruby on Rails craftsman. Design patterns are your bitch. * HTML/CSS Standardista. Microformats, amirite? * Test-Driven zealot. You dream in RSpec. * Speaks fluent ruby. kinkster.virgin? ? “hey John!” : “John is so jealous!” * JQuery is your friend. Who needs any other. * Manager of One. We want a leader, not a yes man.

Bonus Points Bonus points goes to anyone who groks the following and/or has
experience with:

* Open source contributor. We live and breathe OSS. * HTML Design Skillz. Put John to shame. * System Administration. rm -rf /

Take Note We are looking to only work with the bomb-diggity. Our peer. Someone
who learns from us as much as we learn from them. Someone we’ll be proud to
say is part of our family and who will play a large role in pushing FetLife
forward. If you are not this person, please consider another position.

I am your homey, what next? Email us at jointhefamily+github@fetlife.com and
tell us about yourself. Please make sure to include links to some of your best
work. Warning, that John guy has a really weird sense of humour.

------
arashf
dropbox!

<http://www.dropbox.com/jobs>

------
0xygen
Art Director (UI expert), Chicago, Watermelon Express

Design UI for mobile, tablet and web apps

We are a venture backed education technology startup building cross-platform
educational apps that are social, analytical and game-like.

------
jchrisa
<http://couch.io/jobs> we are looking for people to help build the next
generation of the web.

We have people from around the world. Send us your github url.

------
buymorechuck
Flipboard - SF Bay Area (Palo Alto) (no telecommuting)

Seeking awesome iOS or web developer who cares about design that works and
building cool things.

[NSString stringWithFormat:@"%@+hn@%@.com", @"charles", @"flipboard"]

------
SanjayUttam
EverydayHealth.com is hiring - Senior Level Backend .NET Engineers - SoHo,
NYC..

Pretty much; MVC, C#, SQL Server, jQuery, WCF, messing with couch, memcached
and lots of other stuff.

My email address is in my profile...

~~~
SanjayUttam
Just found out we're hiring a Senior Front End Engineer too :)

cheers

------
lzm
Anyone hiring in Brazil?

------
johnnyg
CPAP.com is looking for Web Developers (LAMP stack) - Houston, TX USA.

Data munging and integration with third party data sources. Strong raw SQL
skills and a love of REST design required.

------
rabble
Web Developers / Ruby on Rails - Montevideo, Uruguay

Cubox SA www.cuboxsa.com builds cool websites for cool folks. We're
bootstrapping in to building some awesome products. Join us.

------
momoro
Rails Developer - Chicago or SF, USA

CaptainU makes awesome applications to help high school athletes connect with
college coaches. We have over 100k users, and are growing fast.

------
nextbee
Nextbee.com is hiring an online marketing manager in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
(or otherwise someone who can telecommute from home office)

------
mmmmax
Developer (Ruby) - Los Angles (telecommute for the right dev)

Funded startup in Los Angeles, launching soon, is looking for employee 0x1.
Inquire within!

------
simoncobb
the BBC's Interactive Gaming team in Manchester, UK is hiring
<http://bit.ly/cRmfnI>

------
app
Vimeo, NYC

We're looking for web app devs and a sysadmin. Specifics here: vimeo.com/jobs

It's a great place to work, and it's growing like mad.

------
jeffepp
zferral.com :: Looking for #3 and #4. Goal is to find another co-founder (or
two). Both front & back-end. Email me.

remote is doable - prefer Midwest based.

------
kola
Mertado.com, Palo Alto, CA

------
bhiggins
C programmer - Seattle, WA. Email me.

~~~
tarouter
where do I email you? your profile does not seem to have your email address.

~~~
bhiggins
oops. ben at extrahop dot com.

